# Consulta - Luz de emergencia



## Grippo (Dic 5, 2009)

Deseo armar este circuito que se muestra en el foro, pero tengo problemas para conseguir el SCR C106Y y me gustaría saber si hay algún reemplazo o cómo cambiar los componentes para armar la luz de emergencia...

Este sencillo circuito nos provee de una luz de emergencia operada por batería, que se enciende automáticamente cuando ocurre una falla o corte en el suministro del servicio regular de energía CA. Cuando la energía de la red publica es restablecida, la lámpara se apaga y la batería se carga automáticamente.

Este circuito es ideal para iluminar todos aquellos lugares que requieran permanentemente de una nivel de iluminación mínimo, para evitar errores, accidentes o pánico colectivo en situaciones de emergencias, lugares como salas de control, ascensores, corredores y escaleras, entre otros.

La operación con base en los rectificadores controlados de silicio (SCR), hace que este circuito esté libre de mantenimiento.

Con la red CA, el condensador C1, se carga a través del rectificador D2 y de la resistencia R1, para obtener un voltaje negativo en la compuerta (G) de SCR. De esta forma, se mantiene apagado el SCR, se evitan disparos por inducciones parásitas de corriente en la compuerta y se mantiene apagada la lámpara de emergencia. Al mismo tiempo, la batería se mantiene totalmente cargada por medio del rectificador D1 y la resistencia R2 que controla su corriente de carga.

Cuando la red CA falla, C1 se descarga y el SCR es disparado por la batería a través de R3, conectando la lámpara de emergencia a la batería. El tiempo de iluminación de la luz de emergencia depende de la potencia consumida por la lámpara y la capacidad de la batería instalada.


----------



## Cachucho (Dic 6, 2009)

Cuando la batería se encuentra totalmente cargada: el cuircuito este deja de cargar?

Desde ya gracias


----------



## ivanovish68 (Ene 26, 2010)

yo tengo una duda dime yo hice uno parecido pero lo q*UE* pasa es q*UE* no encendia ningun lampara, solo encendia 4 led en serie nomas y a la hora de conectar la lampara nada

quiero que me respondan por favor por q*UE* no enciende focos de 12 voltios solo enciende led nomas, invito a que alguno de ustedes lo armen y prueben q*UE* no enciende que solucion puede haber ante este problema


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 26, 2010)

Por lo visto no deja de cargar.. esta cargando continuamente.. lo que se puede hacer es limitar la carga a un 10% de lo que es la corriente/hora de lo que te entrega la bateria para que no la cocines cargandola continuamente. No es bueno para una bateria que esta este siempre cargada sin hacer su ciclo de descarga.. El SCR sino lo consigues, reemplazalo por otro que consigas de similares, o superior caracteristica..


----------



## ivanovish68 (Ene 26, 2010)

no me has dicjho nada con esto quiero saber por q no prende con foco y si con led, que cambio le puedo hacer a todo esto


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 26, 2010)

ivanovich68, a mi me dices? yo le conteste a quien abrio el hilo y a cachucho. Si quieres una opinion postea el circuito, magicamente no lo puedo ver.


----------



## alehuy (May 30, 2010)

como se puede modificar el circuito para que corte la corriente cuando la bateria este completamente cargada?


----------



## MaTiXx090 (May 31, 2010)

mira, yo hace bastante tiempo, para un examen parcial en el colegio hice este, y la verdad que me funciono perfecto:




 Cuando esta presente la tensión de red Q2 no conduce,  por lo que la lámpara estará apagada. Al faltar la tensión de red Q2 comienza a conducir,  por lo que la lámpara se encenderá.
Al regresar la tensión de red la luz se apaga automáticamente
Es recomendable colocarle un disipador a Q2

 Componentes:
R1 100 kΩ	
C1 10 µF	                   
D1 1N4004
R2 22 kΩ	
Q1 BC558
R3 5.6 kΩ	
batería 6V RECARGABLE	
Q2 BD136


----------



## chopan (Jul 12, 2011)

hola, que tal... ando con ganas de hacer este circuito, compre los componentes y me dieron un  "TIC106D" (y abajo dice "705"). Mi pregunta es este componente sirve en reemplazo para el SCR del circuito ???? otra consulta, lleva disipador este ??


----------



## Lucio Ariel (Jul 13, 2011)

Bueno yo tengo una idea similar, pero usando un retardador programable: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/luz-emergencia-recargable-59662/

Espero y te sirva ese.

Mi idea es casi igual, pero este sería un poco más moderno y yo le voy a poner otras mejoras que no voi a mencionar.


----------



## Paola93 (Ene 7, 2012)

elbrujo dijo:


> Por lo visto no deja de cargar.. esta cargando continuamente.. lo que se puede hacer es limitar la carga a un 10% de lo que es la corriente/hora de lo que te entrega la bateria para que no la cocines cargandola continuamente. No es bueno para una bateria que esta este siempre cargada sin hacer su ciclo de descarga.. El SCR sino lo consigues, reemplazalo por otro que consigas de similares, o superior caracteristica..



Hola, yo tambien estoy intentando hacer este circuito, y en la simulacion no me funciona, no puedo encontrar el scr c106y en proteus y quisiera saber con que lo puedo reemplazar, para que funcione bien .. Gracias


----------



## carlos chiroque zumaeta (Ene 22, 2013)

Hola a todos, tengo varios equipos de luz de emergencia marca "phelix", que tienen problemas similares:

1.- al cortar el suministro de luz las farolas no encienden
2.- al presionar el pulsador de verificación (hace que enciendan ambas farolas), no encienden pero los led rojo y verde que indican la descarga y carga, se apagan.
3.- estos equipos utilizan transistores como el s8050, el s8550 y el d882p. he revisado y están bien, utilizan zener de 4.3 voltio y de 8.2 voltios.

                    Podrian indicarme cual puede ser la falla o si  alguien tuviese el circuito y pcb de este equipo o uno con similares caractersiticas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 22, 2013)

Podría ser la batería reseca 

Probaste la batería aparte , con alguna lampara ?


----------



## carlos chiroque zumaeta (Ene 22, 2013)

la batería que utilizo es opalux- dh640 de 6v y de 4ah.
tengo 3 nuevas y con las tres presenta el mismo problema, y tu no tienes un circuito y pcb, esto me esta rompiendo la cabeza. ja ja ja


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 22, 2013)

Fijate por aqui que hay :


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/busqueda.htm?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3A8229477962&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=UTF-8&q=luz+de+emergencia&sa=Buscar&siteurl=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Ff36%2Farenero-nuevo-ahora-monopolio-hitachi-j5-mulatonas-teutonas-65406%2Findex7.html%23post762533&ref=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Fusercp.php&ss=4180j1281400j17


----------



## carlos chiroque zumaeta (Ene 23, 2013)

saludos amigo, estoy realizando un circuito de luz de emergencia para reemplazar al que tengo, te envió el proyecto en proteus y dime si esta bien o hay que adicionarle algunos componentes. te agradecería mucho por el apoyo.

la batería es el que te mencione, tiene 02 faroles(no led), pulsadores para cada foco y pulsador reset de verificación.

lo que también quiero que me indiques si el diodo led rojo esta bien en esa posición, porque la idea es que el diodo rojo se active cuando la batería este cargada y el verde cuando se encuentre descargada.
saludos cordiales


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 23, 2013)

Ups , no tengo Proteus , subilo en formato de imagen


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 23, 2013)

carlos chiroque zumaeta dijo:


> saludos amigo, estoy realizando un circuito de luz de emergencia para reemplazar al que tengo, te envió el proyecto en proteus y dime si esta bien o hay que adicionarle algunos componentes. . . .



Falta algo que controle la carga de la batería, no te puedes confiar en la estabilidad de la tensión de un transformador.


----------



## carlos chiroque zumaeta (Ene 24, 2013)

Amigos, envío archivo de luz de emergencia modificado, la verdad es que me indiquen donde debo de realizar los cambios, lo he simulado y funciona(aparentemente)


----------



## benjy400 (Oct 25, 2017)

Buenas Gente, queria saber: ya que realice este circuito en el livwire, pero al cortar el suministro, el led no se enciende, es como que no le llega el voltaje negativo de la bateria, no dispara el scr tampoco...
Alguna idea ?

graciass !


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 26, 2017)

Debes subir la simulación y una imagen de ella.


----------



## benjy400 (Oct 26, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Debes subir la simulación y una imagen de ella.



Hola ! Gracias por responder,  aqui adjunto dos imagenes, no se como subir el archivo .lvw

Lo que necesito, es, un back up para una alarma, que al cortarse la luz, siga manteniendo encendida la alarma, no pretendo que soporte el funcionamiento de la sirena, solo necesito que la mantenga ON para que al volver la luz, siga encendida, y que a su vez, la bateria recargable que use, se cargue mientras esta encendida y no se funda o sobrecargue.

Espero haya sido claro, y puedan ayudarme, cualquier idea de cargador de una bateria de 9v con corte automatico para que no se funda, tambien me ayudaria.

muchas gracias amigos !


----------

